
Show HN: Tenpree – A tenant prescreen tool for landlords - taiwan_on
http://tenpree.com
======
escritor
There should be a landlord prescreen tool for tenants. Then tenants can know
whether or not the landlord in question has the proper building permits.

~~~
jgrahamc
Not just permits, but also whether they are a giant asshole.

Edit: I guess the person downvoting has never experienced an asshole landlord.

------
whyileft
This is neat. I would flip the payment to the applicant as that is the common
practice with landlord applications in the US.

------
FroshKiller
Is this at all checked out against any fair housing laws?

~~~
taiwan_on
As far as I know the questions are in accordance with fair housing laws.

~~~
FroshKiller
It'd be nice to be able to see the exact wording of the questions prior to
signing up, some kind of demo at least. That is a huge sticking point.

~~~
taiwan_on
Thanks for the feedback. I played around with having some screenshots on the
homepage but ended up not including it. I like the idea of a quick demo
though.

